# Who inspired u to want to b a freak



## murf23 (Jul 12, 2011)

im sure everybody seen pics of bodybuilders or some big guy in there area that we wanted to b like when we were young . who was your inspiration to b a freak ? mine was definetly DORIAN . i mean when i was young i fuking used to stare at the video's and pics over and over of him. every photo shoot and every olympia he ever did is etched in my mind forever the guy really changed my life for the better . any body else have inspiration like that ?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 12, 2011)

anybody ???


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll never reach the level of "freak," not without pinning, but I was inspired to workout by my friend, Ben, in my senior year of high school.  He was yoked as hell for a high school kid and that began my inspiration to lift.


----------



## Tiroof! (Jul 12, 2011)

Cowpimp and gerard butler


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tiroof! said:


> Cowpimp and gerard butler



Leonidos, nice


----------



## Halo (Jul 13, 2011)

Ronnie!


----------



## Flathead (Jul 13, 2011)

Rick Hussey


----------



## fraseram (Jul 13, 2011)

I was inspired to lift by those who made fun of me in highschool 
It was a means of escape and power


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 13, 2011)

I had trained for years, but losing my first wife is what set the wheels in motion to get as huge as possible, both genetically and chemically. Training was my life, my love, my wife now calls training "my mistress".

And Dorian was, is and will always be the one I most emulate in wanting to look like. Many great bodybuilders out there, in my book Dorian is the man!!


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 13, 2011)

Jersey Shore !! Nah lol 


Movie kicks ass... Get siked everytime I watch it...


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 13, 2011)

The incredible Hulk was hugely popular when I was growing up.  Big Lou was the freak of his time.  He's the guy that made me want to get huge.


----------



## GMO (Jul 13, 2011)

murf23 said:


> i mean when i was young i fuking used to stare at the video's and pics over and over of him. every photo shoot and every olympia he ever did is etched in my mind forever


 
Sounds kinda gay...


J/K...it was definitely Arnold for me.


----------



## Resolve (Jul 13, 2011)

My dad was a powerlifter, so growing up I associated strength with masculinity.  Arnold and Lou were the celebrities whom I emulated though.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 13, 2011)

Resolve said:


> My dad was a powerlifter, so growing up I associated strength with masculinity. Arnold and Lou were the celebrities whom I emulated though.


 
He-Man was my childhood, swole celebrity, seriously.  I loved He-Man.


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 13, 2011)

I was super fat in high school, but started getting into shape my freshman year of college.. But my inspirations to get bigger in the last 3 years were Sly and Gerard Butler in 300. 

It's weird because I used to be all about getting skinnier, doing as much cardio as possible for about 4 days a week. 

And now.. well, since Sep. '08, it's been heavy lifting and muscle building 6-7 days a week. I can't make myself stop or slow down anymore, I'm addicted.

Going to be taking my first stack when they finally arrive (hopefully soon), so that's what I'm really looking forward to right now!


----------



## murf23 (Jul 13, 2011)

yo GMO i know it was gonna soumd that way lol . but its true i used to go to sleep looking at his pics. i def had a man crush lol. i didnt wanna b with him i just wanted to b him


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

The ultimate freaks.











*LOL*


----------



## chesty4 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Lee Labrada *

Smaller guy (like me) who had great mass and amazing symetry who could take down the bigger guys in the sport.


----------



## GMO (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> The ultimate freaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Is that your screensaver or wallpaper?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Is that your screensaver or wallpaper?


 
Neither. A random web image. Why?


----------



## GMO (Jul 13, 2011)

Random my ass...you probably have that poster hanging above your bed.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Neither. A random web image. Why?


 
Random? I bet you check the Jersey Shore blog everyday


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Random my ass...you probably have that poster hanging above your bed.


 
I have no reason to, doesn't benefit me at all. I posted that photo out of sarcasm.

You're one to talk having a has-been who cheats with ugly women as an avatar.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Random? I bet you check the Jersey Shore blog everyday


 
Only if I really needed tips on how to make $$$$ in the mainstream lifestyle.


----------



## GMO (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I have no reason to, doesn't benefit me at all. I posted that photo out of sarcasm.
> 
> You're one to talk having a has-been who cheats with ugly women as an avatar.


 
Have you seen your avatar?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Have you seen your avatar?


 

Nice beanie. It's quite cute actually.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Have you seen your avatar?


 
A rich actor Colin Farrell with a look of disbelief in this face.

What's your point?

Usually the same look I get when dealing with posts such as yours.


----------



## GMO (Jul 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Nice beanie. It's quite cute actually.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> A rich actor Colin Farrell with a look of disbelief in this face.
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> Usually the same look I get when dealing with posts such as yours.


 
Disbelief that someone actually read your post? 

Or the look of disbelief when you ask your BF if he's in yet?


----------



## ahiggs (Jul 13, 2011)

i would have to say it was my dad as well...i didn't start lifting until i was too old to really get as strong as my genetics would have let me if i had started say 15 years ago.  dad was 205 with 675x2 squats and deadlifts.  never got the chance to compete, blew his knee up before he got the chance, but he is the one that made me want to get strong


----------



## murf23 (Jul 13, 2011)

i also forgot to metion Conan the Barbarian . That was probaly the very begining for me.


----------



## MrKeenan (Jul 13, 2011)

Got bullied quite a bit in high school. Thought that being 8 times the size of them I wouldn't get any shit anymore haha


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 13, 2011)

Bob Paris.. a living sculpture of the current era inspired by Roman art, created by nature, and enhanced by technology.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 13, 2011)

Glyco, I saw Bob on stage years ago, it was amazing how "perfect" he was. He looked fake, he was without flaw. He wouldn't play the size game, chose asthetics and used his genetic potential to its utmost.


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 13, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Glyco, I saw Bob on stage years ago, it was amazing how "perfect" he was. He looked fake, he was without flaw. He wouldn't play the size game, chose asthetics and used his genetic potential to its utmost.



I think he chose to keep what he felt was his gift and not blow up and destroy the best part of his talent. Wish I saw him on stage.  I always admired this kind of gift.  Francis Benfatto was another one but he went the other way and blew his gift away got way to big, tore a peck, stayed in it to long.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 13, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I think he chose to keep what he felt was his gift and not blow up and destroy the best part of his talent. Wish I saw him on stage.  I always admired this kind of gift.  Francis Benfatto was another one but he went the other way and blew his gift away got way to big, tore a peck, stayed in it to long.



Absolutely. Bob knew who he was, what he wanted and stayed true to it. Many of us could use him as an example of enough is enough.


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 13, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Absolutely. Bob knew who he was, what he wanted and stayed true to it. Many of us could use him as an example of enough is enough.



I owe you some reps.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 13, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I owe you some reps.



No worries.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rachel McLish was one of the earliest women I remember as someone who showed women could do something more than a Jane Fonda workout and look amazing. Valentina Chepiga is the one Ms O who I respected the most for such a classy look w/ muscle.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I have no reason to, doesn't benefit me at all.* I posted that photo out of sarcasm.
> *
> You're one to talk having a has-been who cheats with ugly women as an avatar.



ok this is NOT anything goes. this guy hates bodybuilders and bodybuilding and is only here to be negative and shit on people. ban his ass already.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I have no reason to, doesn't benefit me at all. I posted that photo out of sarcasm.
> 
> You're one to talk *having a has-been who cheats with ugly women as an avatar.*





GMO's avatar is of Arnold.

My avatar is of Arnold.

I'll call that insulting to both of us, Gentleman. Please refrain from insulting members outside of Anything Goes.



Little Wing said:


> *ok this is NOT anything goes. *this guy hates bodybuilders and bodybuilding and is only here to be negative and shit on people. ban his ass already.



So true.

No ban, but definitely an infraction which _could _-- if he continues on this path -- lead to a ban.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

the serious answers here are very cool. back to it 

i don't want to be a monster obviously but some of the females here are very inspiring and Arnold is the man.... well, since i saw him in Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Glyco, *I saw Bob on stage years ago*, it was amazing how "perfect" he was. He looked fake, he was without flaw. He wouldn't play the size game, chose asthetics and used his genetic potential to its utmost.



Do you remember which contest or where?

I saw him at the Arnold Classic. It was either the first one (1989) where he placed 5th or the 1991 Arnold where he placed 16th.

I'm 99% certain it was the first Arnold. He looked amazing. His color was insane. Just darkest brown but under the stage lights he looked "normal". He was walking across the lobby area with Rod Jackson, his boyfriend at the time. Jackson was pretty jacked, too.

...

I thought they appeared on a mag cover together. MMI published it. Paris' last bodybuilding cover according to Tim Fogarty's excellent site, Muscle Memory.






Paris was incredible. More unsolicited trivia: Those two married at some point, but then divorced, if I'm not mistaken.

I wonder what Paris thought of posing for _this _cover. Sex sells!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

murf23 said:


> im sure everybody seen *pics of bodybuilders or some big guy in there area that we wanted to b like when we were young . who was your inspiration*(snip)



Arnold was the man when I was a kid. Based on the magazine date, June 1978, I was 15 when I saw this cover on a newsstand.





L-R: Arnold, Franco, and Zane, of course






Local bodybuilders included Carlos Rivera who was short like Franco and shared his incredible back but with an even more pronounced V taper. He was a Mr. Lancaster County back in the day and, I believe, also a Mr. Central Pennsylvania. 

Scott Naugle was a much taller bodybuilder with shoulders a mile wide it seemed. His structure was nuts, too, with a tiny waist to go with the shoulders. A white X-Man. Pretty sure he won both the Mr. Lancaster and the Central Penn.

Karl Kasees was a Mr. Lancaster competitor who was another one of the bodybuilder-types who were my introduction to what the weights could make someone look like.

I still look like someone who should sit somewhere and knit, but that doesn't make these athletes any less inspirational. 

Great thread, murf.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2011)

Arnold's quads are freaking incredible! Everyone always comments on his obvious chest and shoulders, but goddam! Look how Big and Seperated they are!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Look how Big and Seperated they are!



heh 

Schwarzenegger always takes knocks for his legs and for rarely hitting a front lat spread, but who can really fault his physique? Arnold rules.

Especially with the complaints about gh guts. Thankfully, Arnold and other bodybuilders from his heyday missed all that.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Do you remember which contest or where?
> 
> I saw him at the Arnold Classic. It was either the first one (1989) where he placed 5th or the 1991 Arnold where he placed 16th.
> 
> ...



Curt, it was at a contest in Southern California, early 80's. Can't remember which one, damn CRS. But Bob looked incredible, in my opinion what a bodybuilder should look like. Not that mass isn't awesome, but Bob just looked perfect. And yes, I remember those two being married and then divorcing.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^^ I've never read his books, but have heard they're worth the purchase. One was "Gorilla Suit"? I'd have to check Amazon.

He beat Rory Leidelmeyer at Nationals the one year. Now there was a contest. They both had the Steve Reeves mug and the physique to go with it.

Bastards. lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ I've never read his books, but have heard they're worth the purchase. One was "Gorilla Suit"? I'd have to check Amazon.
> 
> He beat Rory Leidelmeyer at Nationals the one year. Now there was a contest. They both had the Steve Reeves mug and the physique to go with it.
> 
> Bastards. lol



They both took their genetics to the next level. From what I understand, both were super smart in their training and nutrition, ahead of their time. But guys came along who carried extreme amounts of mass, and aesthetics went out the window.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> They both took their genetics to the next level. From what I understand, both were super smart in their training and nutrition, ahead of their time. But guys came along who carried extreme amounts of mass, and aesthetics went out the window.



There was a radio show where Leidelmeyer noted or alluded to the idea that he and Lee Haney were supposed to compete at the first NPC Nationals in 1982. For whatever reason, Rory backed out and the NPC was mighty angry about that decision. Put Rory on a blacklist.

Not sure how accurate that is as Leidelmeyer competed the following year and got second to Paris. 

He never placed higher after that in the NPC, though.

1983 Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 2nd
1984 Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 5th
1986 Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 6th
1987 USA Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 9th
1988 Mr America - AAU, Tall, 1st
1994 Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 14th

Leidelmeyer competed in the AAU in '88 but lost to the Medium Class winner, Bill Norberg.






Here's a shot of Rory and Rachel McLish...





Anyone else remember Muscle Digest?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 14, 2011)

There were and are lots of politics in the sport.


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 15, 2011)

Stalone for sure, dude is a freak for his age, 65!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 15, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Bob Paris.. a living sculpture of the current era inspired by Roman art, created by nature, and enhanced by technology.


 
Damn bro, he looks more Roman Standard then Frank Zane.


----------



## jtterrible (Jul 15, 2011)

most of you guys posted who mad you want to emulate them.. I wonder how many are like me.. My motivation for wanting to be big is that my dad is 300lbs and is fat and bald.. I strive to be the opposite of him.. he let him self go down hill fast.. 

Dorian Yates was the first dude I saw that made me think damn.. I want to be that big.. he's a beast in his Blood and Guts intros..


----------



## mlc308 (Jul 17, 2011)

When I was 11, my school sponsored a field trip to the zoo, and there i saw a gorilla.  I believe his name was "BOBO" and they had said that he had punched the cage door so hard with one hand that it was literally ripped from its hinges and he almost escaped.  They went on to say that the hinges were rated to 1500 pounds.  The fact that a gorilla could do that impressed me and I wanted to be able to do that.  That was my inspiration.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 17, 2011)

for me it was mark coleman


----------



## nova1970sb (Jul 18, 2011)

i was out of shape, and was having trouble getting my pants on lol. started running a bunch and became skinny-fat. looked like a pathetic excuse for a human so i got a gym membership and started training. results hit pretty fast and i have been addicted to it since. 1 and a half years ago i was 195lbs and couldnt press 95lbs and couldnt squat 150. now i am 175lbs and can press 205 and squat 415! all was self motivation, i dont ever wanna look like a "freak" though.


----------



## SuperLift (Jul 18, 2011)

The desire to better myself really. Im always looking to improve in every way that I can!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 18, 2011)

cant believe no one said platz or i didn't see it. 

the sickest pair of legs ever put on a human. 

and dorian yates of course. 






love that extra dry look.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

that is def Yates best photo shoot and my favorite . so fuking dry


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 21, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> The ultimate freaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all the way to the bank

I like cutler and coleman


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 21, 2011)

It was not a person but an event. if this wasn't anonymous i wouldn't be saying this, but when i was 13/14 my mums boyfriend at the time one night got pissed and decided to kick off on my mum and I, he threw me against the wall and put a boot in on me. Since then I vowed to be the biggest freak around so i could simply be so intimidating no one would want to start on me.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 21, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> It was not a person but an event. if this wasn't anonymous i wouldn't be saying this, but when i was 13/14 my mums boyfriend at the time one night got pissed and decided to kick off on my mum and I, he threw me against the wall and put a boot in on me. Since then I vowed to be the biggest freak around so i could simply be so intimidating no one would want to start on me.


 

I like it and eff that dude.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 21, 2011)

believe it or not, Steve Reeves, he was hercules in the italian movies..... I thought he was huge, well 35 years or so ago..... but i wa atracted to his symmetry and physique....

i am still into symmetry, not bulk. i want my calves, arms and neck to be same, the ratio between waist and hips, etc..... nice sweeping quads, maybe more sissy squats or something)... 

during my days of bodybuilding 30 years ago, when bodybuilding  wasnt the in thing to do, I'd gravitate toward pics of bodybuilders who had grace and symmetry.. Frank Zane without dowubt, before his Olympia win.... I'd look at Arnold and think he was huge , same with Lou, I admired their physiques but i wanted to look like Zane and Reeves....


----------



## carmineb (Jul 21, 2011)

too funny.  I have partied with Paulie in Boston before!  Snookie was recently in boston and some friends, (girls) hung ot with her


yup, Mike the situation is a freak, lol....  





Gentleman said:


> The ultimate freaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quick01 (Jul 31, 2011)

arnold and my dad for sure


----------



## gettinbig1 (Aug 1, 2011)

this picture right here was the one that motivated me


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think for me it was a mix of superhero's, watching wrestling, action films, and old pictures of arnold that started it for me. I remember seeing an old picture of him on the beach holding some fitness model above his head when i was a bit younger and thought - that's what i want (both the muscle mass/body and the fitness model lol)


----------



## squigader (Aug 1, 2011)

It was watching the X-Men cartoons of the 80s and Batman cartoons of the early 90s. Batman had a massive gym in his batcave, and he kicked serious ass. That and Arnold and my dad, who even with is crazy job cranked out a few reps of a different bodypart each day every morning on some big dumbells he had laying around.


----------



## theyard13 (Aug 2, 2011)

My dad. Big man!


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 2, 2011)

kinda surprised no one has said Duke Nukem yet


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yates.... hands down


----------

